# unlockin Samsung SGH-E250



## Harmandeep (Aug 18, 2007)

hi, i m having a Samsung SGH_E250 ...got it frm uk ...Virgin
can this phone be unlocked by any chance
any support or links for this......help me
reply Asap

the imei of mine samsung e250 is 356700/01/216107/6

With Regards
Harmandeep


ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

